# Switch between Alternate and Additional Speed read out?



## Rosh (Aug 10, 2010)

Its nitpicky, I know...especially because of the giant analog speedometer right next to it! But it would be nice to have a digitalized mph readout on any screen. There's an option to check 'Alternative Speed Readout' in the settings menu (in car, not vag-com). It will switch the temperature reading from temperature to kph (I'm in U.S.) This is interesting because this section is the only section of the display that does _not_ change from screen to screen (MFI, audio, nav). It would be awesome to have a digital mph displayed on every screen.

For what its worth, the manual refers to the 'Alternative Speed' as 'Additional Speed' and claims to be able to switch this between mph and kph. 

Here are some pics because I'm not so great at explaining things.


Here's the standard readout. Big mph in MFI data and the temperature displayed below it.









As you can see, the temperature is still displayed on the different pages:









Going through the settings you can check the Alternate Speed check box and the display changes, we now have kph displayed instead of temperature:









Even if I switch the main MFI data to read in kilo it still reads kph:









If you switch to a different screen, you can read this additional speed across the screens:









Does anyone know if there is a vag-com fix for this? To change Alternative to Additional?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The Alt. Speed Dis.will override the ambient temp. display. On a side note, depending on the country coding, it's mandatory and cannot be shut off via the MFA.

I would not expect the Alternative to be switched to an Actual selection in any way, but I'm pretty sure you can alter that in the Units -> Distance menu. I can experiment with this, but post the scan data so I can see what your car is made of.


----------



## Rosh (Aug 10, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> The Alt. Speed Dis.will override the ambient temp. display. On a side note, depending on the country coding, it's mandatory and cannot be shut off via the MFA.
> 
> I would not expect the Alternative to be switched to an Actual selection in any way, but I'm pretty sure you can alter that in the Units -> Distance menu. I can experiment with this, but post the scan data so I can see what your car is made of.



The Alt speed shows kph no matter what you set in the distance menu. The fourth pic I posted shows that. 

I haven't run any vag-com scan on it, I was hoping someone else might have done something like this before...

Appreciate your response though! You're on the wrong side of PA!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I know in the Touareg all you have to do is switch to English UK and you get the mph reading in the alternate display. You then just change all the units back to standard and it stays in mph. I know the Touareg is different, but just a thought. No VAGging is necessary in our procedure.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Rosh said:


> The Alt speed shows kph no matter what you set in the distance menu. The fourth pic I posted shows that.
> 
> I haven't run any vag-com scan on it, I was hoping someone else might have done something like this before...
> 
> Appreciate your response though! You're on the wrong side of PA!


I'll play with that over the weekend and report back. 

The location depends on which hockey team you like, I feel good about my side


----------



## Rosh (Aug 10, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I'll play with that over the weekend and report back.
> 
> The location depends on which hockey team you like, I feel good about my side


I'm interested to see what you find out, thanks!

...and football team too


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I cannot alter the Alternative display units. My guess is that the cluster adaptation and coding values are irrelevant since I have a NAR cluster and alternative is not MPH.

I'm guessing MPH would be shown on a cluster as the alternative speed if the main gauges were Km. Maybe someone from Canada can test this for you. I would ask in the MK 6 forums.

Edit, this is a R0W 3C Passat:

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/3C Passat RoW/DSCN2277.jpg

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy64/Dana_at_Ross-Tech/Cluster/3C Passat RoW/DSCN2278.jpg

Alternative is MPH in that case.


----------



## BIGSLIMM (Mar 3, 2011)

Wondering if there is any update on this. I have the almost the same question and came across this in research. 2011 Golf 2.5. Used VCDS to change country to GB to lose the ignition key alert. Changed all units to US. But noticed alternate speed was km/h. Looked for alternate speed control in MFD... but gone. I definitely remember seeing it before... so switched back to county US and sure enough it shows. So it seems GB alternate speed is mandatory and cannot be controlled?  I would like to lose it if possible because I do not need/want a km/h display when using US units.


----------

